
Show HN: SoVersus – Map of Stack Overflow programming language popularity - dmozzy
http://soversus.com/
======
passivepinetree
This is pretty cool. It'd be really nice if you could see a ranking by state
somehow (e.g. it's no surprise that C# is most popular in Washington, but it'd
be cool to see what numbers 2, 3, 4, and 5 are short of manually de-selecting
them in the dropdown menu).

------
grega_g
Nice, except StackOverflow as community is biased towards .net and c#.

Same map with github data would show very different results.

~~~
TheArcane
Why is it biased towards .NET and C#?

------
charlieegan3
New Mexico is an interesting one. Any ideas why it should be the only C++ one?

~~~
ralphc
Area 51. C++ was give to us by aliens.

